# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  الروابدة يفكر بالاستقالة من مجلس النواب

## زهره التوليب

الروابدة يفكر بالاستقالة من مجلس النواب  
 افادت مصادر برلمانية ان حديثا يدور بين عدد واسع من النواب مفاده ان النائب عبد الرؤوف الروابدة يفكر بالاستقالة من مجلس النواب بعد انتهاء عطلة عيد الاضحى المبارك دون تحديد وقت محدد ، مفجرا بذلك - ان فعلها - مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل .

وفيما ذكرت المصادر ان الروابدة قد يقدم استقالته فعلا الا ان مراقبين استبعدوا الاستقالة في الوقت الراهن .

نقلا عن السوسنه

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

هالروابده صارله فتره بلعب وناوي على قصة وعم بطالب بأوراق بتعود لمنطقة العقبة الخاصه بخصوص الاراضي يعني الظاهر عم بهاجم الذهبي كونه فتاح الملف لمنطقة العقبه الخاصه و الذهبي كان رئبسها.. الله اعلم في ان بالموضوع

شكرا زهره

----------


## mylife079

شكرا زهرة

----------


## مدحت

مهو ما خلى اشي خليه يرتاح شوي
مشكورة زهرة

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكوره زهره على الموضوع 

و خلي القسم منور بمواضيعك 

يسلموو اختي

----------

